# Does anyone hunt NAS Whiting Field?



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone ever hunted Whiting Field???
If so are there any good deer?
thanks


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

I have several buddies that work on the crash unit out there, they say there are some studs.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

I have several buddies that work on the crash unit out there, they say there are some studs.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

yea ive worked there a while back in the FD and we use to go shine the runways at night.. STUDS!!!!! LOTS OF STUDS!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Used to be an archery only club for military on base. Think it was a constant problem but not sure if they ever eliminated it. I saw one just past the main gate one day that almost made me enlist.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I night hunted out their on east gate road many years ago... Shot a ten point well inside the fence one night. I shot the deer fell. We jumped in the truck and drove to the store on Munson hwy. got us a drink, some junk food and about 20min later we were back without a gun this time.....we pulled right up next to the fence cut a big hole in the fence ran out and drug the deer back through the fence loaded him on the truck and off we went... My partner in crime that night was a high profile boy from Milton he likes to play golf, and it pays his bills...mthat was a fun night...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Same partner would probably do it again today. Some people never change!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

There are some absolute monsters on base. In 2011 they had a paid profession come out an thin out the population with a crossbow at night. I think I remember hearing he killed nearly 100 deer that night. Then they dug a big hole with a backhoe and load all the deer in and covered it. What a waste. I'm not sure they allow hunting anymore because they had a problem with hunters not exiting at the required time and the person in charge of the base was female lol It would be awesome if they opened it again but you're not allowed to do any scouting and you have to go straight in and sit and not move until you leave. I think the hunts were from 5:30am-9am.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

I would not eat the deer out there. There is a area where they dumped all the espestus from the navy apartments.

Stalking my dinner


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

What the hell is aspestus? lol And that is not true


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

20Inches said:


> What the hell is aspestus? lol And that is not true


I think he means asbestos...and I'm no expert but I don' think any animal will eat asbestos...and I doubt that's true either...too many Fed. Regs to side step.


----------



## GDP (Nov 20, 2012)

20Inches said:


> What the hell is aspestus? lol And that is not true


What make you a know it all?


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

I never said I know it all, but look at what the assumption was..... think about that for a minute!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nice!*

Dude wake up your dreaming again!



MULLET HUNTER said:


> I night hunted out their on east gate road many years ago... Shot a ten point well inside the fence one night. I shot the deer fell. We jumped in the truck and drove to the store on Munson hwy. got us a drink, some junk food and about 20min later we were back without a gun this time.....we pulled right up next to the fence cut a big hole in the fence ran out and drug the deer back through the fence loaded him on the truck and off we went... My partner in crime that night was a high profile boy from Milton he likes to play golf, and it pays his bills...mthat was a fun night...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

RHowington said:


> I would not eat the deer out there. There is a area where they dumped all the espestus from the navy apartments.
> 
> Stalking my dinner


Cant imagine why not.... Do deer eat asbestos?... If they do will it go in my feeder? Ill try anything!!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*before you pass judgement*

I personally believe anything is possible when it comes to what our government may do.
You would think our government would never do anything that was not right or immoral especially in this day and age. 

After all this is a new wiser era and the Environmental Protection Agency would always do whats right for us right? :no:

I suggest you read about a little town known as Libby Montana
Especially what occured in 2007

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/05/libby-montana-asbestos-wood-piles_n_890222.html

I believe this may be derailing this thread but felt like sharing a lil info on asbestos and the government.

I am not saying there is or is not asbestos on Whiting but more that it would not shock me if there were.


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's what I could find. It's Bow only. 

The dates delegated for hunting include the following
periods: Oct. 22 - Nov. 23: Deer-antlers or antlerless; Nov.
24 - Dec. 19: Deer with antlers; Feb. 20 - Feb. 26: Deer with
antlers.

Eligible personnel are: active duty military, reservists
and retired personnel and their dependents; DoD employees;
and full time contractor employees with assigned work area​on NAS Whiting Field.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

well im telling you we were out on the gators riding around doing some practice with the new equitment and we were driving though a area that new grass was growing and as we got to the other side there was a sign that said Asbestos dump do not disturb soil. 

I was not saying the deer eat the Asbestos. but they eat the grass.

The government writes rules dont mean they have to obey them.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

scotty its to hotty said:


> I personally believe anything is possible when it comes to what our government may do.
> You would think our government would never do anything that was not right or immoral especially in this day and age.
> 
> After all this is a new wiser era and the Environmental Protection Agency would always do whats right for us right? :no:
> ...


There is a superfund site next to Bayou Texar in Pcola that many people do not know about that leaks into the bayou people fish in and the fish people eat from there. Here is a list of superfund sites in Florida. Click on the county tab on the table and it will go alphabetical. There are dates and everything included. Whiting Field Naval Aviation is listed on there under Santa Rosa County so RHowington is correct about the dump site. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Superfund_sites_in_Florida


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

How did we get from hunting to superfund sites?fftopic:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My bad lol just crediting his statement with facts.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Years ago when I was a lowly car salesman I sold a retired USAF guy a car and he told me about and showed me mounts of studs he killed on Duke Field. He was stationed there and said they had problems with them on the run way at night. He told me it was a lottery archery hunt only. Of course he was "drawn" every year. Post 9/11 security measures would probably not allow hunts for us civilians now. If its an ongoing issue they really should allow the active duty hunters take advantage of the given circumstances.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Kayakcowboy said:


> Here's what I could find. It's Bow only.
> 
> The dates delegated for hunting include the following
> periods: Oct. 22 - Nov. 23: Deer-antlers or antlerless; Nov.
> ...


That is a deal for any of you military guys. Unbelievable advantage in an area that is overrun with deer. I letter police dept vehicles for the base and they are constantly needing one side re-lettered because they hit another deer!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> That is a deal for any of you military guys. Unbelievable advantage in an area that is overrun with deer. I letter police dept vehicles for the base and they are constantly needing one side re-lettered because they hit another deer!


TH, a few of us were going to hunt that last year but it's just so thick, it's hard to even start to begin to find a spot. Very limited acreage. Also I have ran around that base several times when I used to live in the geo Bach qrts there. Trust me when I say access to some decent spots are hard to come by. I would love to hear any reports from Whiting. Great free 3D archery range though. 

BTW breaching the perimeter of a military airfield is about the dumbest expense I have ever heard of someone trying to recover a deer. That is strait stupidity and I don't give a damn what your handicap is. People have gotten killed for a lot less.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GatorUSN said:


> TH, a few of us were going to hunt that last year but it's just so thick, it's hard to even start to begin to find a spot. Very limited acreage. Also I have ran around that base several times when I used to live in the geo Bach qrts there. Trust me when I say access to some decent spots are hard to come by. I would love to hear any reports from Whiting.












Just inside main gate. Go past that blue angel in the pic and park on the right next to the big blinking sign. Walk to the sign. Look to the right see big trail. Saw a 140"er right there two years ago


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

There are only certain zones you may hunt on base...I may be wrong but most were near the back gate. Again, ant checked it since last year but that are Im pretty sure was closed. There is a park right there. Either way I'm not messing with it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wait! Gator, espo, all you Blackwater military talking guys could be hunting whiting!!! Man y'all gotta figure out how to make that work!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GatorUSN said:


> There are only certain zones you may hunt on base...I may be wrong but most were near the back gate. Again, ant checked it since last year but that are Im pretty sure was closed. There is a park right there. Either way I'm not messing with it.


The road to the back gate is where most of the deer crashes occur. Your prob right. About it not being ideal for hunting. If some of those PRI ******** could be hunting it they would be all over it! By the way - some of my best friends are PRI ********


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

TnH, wish it were that easy! I used to live on that base and consistently saw deer leaving the base. Went on several recce runs to see what I could see. There is no doubt you can bow kill on that base but with the checking into zones, checking out, getting into your tree through a ton of thick just ain't worth it to me. You can travel the same distance and jump in a tree the ole Be Dub with a whole lot less hassel. Again, If someone out there has killed, I sure want to hear it. Just my 2 cets.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Waiste of time.*

Been on the fire dept. Last 5 years and used to hunt WF. Wouldnt waiste the time there now. They hired usda to come in and irraticate the deer since 2009. Trust me when I say he has done a good job at it. Very few deer left on that base.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

KingMe!!! said:


> Been on the fire dept. Last 5 years and used to hunt WF. Wouldnt waiste the time there now. They hired usda to come in and irraticate the deer since 2009. Trust me when I say he has done a good job at it. Very few deer left on that base.


Wow!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup everytime a plane hits a deer they get pissed and kill as many as possible.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well thanks for all the input. I just got stationed here and think I'll give it a try. I will be careful to lookout for any asbestos/mesothelioma ridden deer! Once I get settled in and can hunt I'll hopefully be able to let the air out of a decent buck around here...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.... Ask one of the guys with police dept. where they been seeing them and let us know if there are ANY LEFT - GOOD LUCK


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> .... Ask one of the guys with police dept. where they been seeing them and let us know if there are ANY LEFT - GOOD LUCK


You mean, where they have been hitting them...:whistling:


----------



## helopilot (Sep 29, 2012)

Fly there almost every night on goggles, and only see a couple here and there...mostly slick heads, but I've seen a couple studs at the bottom of the hill out the front gate.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The next question is can you hover well enough for a GOOD bow shot?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> The next question is can you hover well enough for a GOOD bow shot?


That's what I'm sayin he sounds like the guy we need to talk to


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Trying to do the math to figure out how high to aim with a down draft. Janes helps some but it would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## helopilot (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd say that it would be a really hard bow shot, but it would be damn fun giving it a shot!! Pretty sure that would be my last flight there on the base though.....


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

How about letting us try on your last flight. :thumbup:
We won't tell if you don't tell. :whistling:


----------

